# Netzteil-lüfter austauschen



## KlawWarYoshi (23. Mai 2010)

*Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

So liebe Community
ich hab mal wieder mist gebaut 

ich wollte in meinen neuen PC mein altes Netzteil benutzen, allerdings habe ich mir gedacht reinige es doch mal vorher gründlich ...
wie es passieren musste sind mir hierbei 3 der 8 lüfterblätter abgebrochen 

dann habe ich mir gedacht macht doch nix..
bauste schnell einen neuen lüfter ein

jedoch hatte der NT-Lüfter nur 2 Pins
und alle lüfter die ich hier habe sind 3 Pin 

so nun meine Frage. Was für ein Lüfter reciht für das NT (Delta, 750W) aus?
 Wie frickel ich den Lüfter auf einen 2-Pin Anschluss?
Oder kann man irgendwo billig an 2pin-lüfter kommen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von der Größe sollte der Corsair 140mm also in etwa passen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die leider nur 2 Pins




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lüfter (3PIN) und der alte NT-Lüfter (unten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das NT


----------



## herethic (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...Adapterkabel-2-Pin-zu-3-Pin-Molex::14590.html


----------



## TheRammbock (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Oder einfach Plus und Minus in den Stecker vom alten rein. Der dritte Anschluss ist für die Messung der Drehzahl. Braucht man nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Du schaffst auch alles . Schwing den Lötkolben (alter Stecker an neues Kabel) und pass auf, nicht das deine S. zu Fuß laufen muss .


----------



## mmayr (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Habe auch vor Kurzem Lüfter getauscht. Den 3. Pin brauchst echt nicht. Stecks einfach mit den beiden ( + und - ) drauf. Läuft wie Sau!

Ach ja, wie reinigst du denn deine Lüfter? Mit dem Schlagbohrer? Habs echt noch nie geschafft, einem Lüfter die "Flügel" zu brechen!


----------



## TheRammbock (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*



mmayr schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie reinigst du denn deine Lüfter? Mit dem Schlagbohrer? Habs echt noch nie geschafft, einem Lüfter die "Flügel" zu brechen!



da mußt ich auch schmunzel als ich es gelesen hab ...


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

1. kannst nicht mal eben Lüfter tauschen, da die 'normalen' normal nicht mit 3,5V laufen, was aber für ein Netzteil notwendig ist.

2. Was für ein 750W Delta ists genau?


----------



## DAEF13 (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Es sieht nicht so aus, als wenn der 140mm passt, guck doch mal auf die Löcher von Lüftergitter und vom Lüfter. Das ist warscheinlich ein 135mm Modell, wie es ihn in vielen Netzteilen gibt...


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. kannst nicht mal eben Lüfter tauschen, da die 'normalen' normal nicht mit 3,5V laufen, was aber für ein Netzteil notwendig ist.
> 
> 2. Was für ein 750W Delta ists genau?


 
Also, ich hab den Lüfter ohne Probleme ersetzt. War allerding ein altes NT mit 80 mm Lüfter!


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten 



thrian schrieb:


> Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Lüfter Adapterkabel 2-Pin zu 3-Pin Molex



wenn meine Versuche scheitern werde ich darauf zurückkommen 



nfsgame schrieb:


> Du schaffst auch alles . Schwing den  Lötkolben (alter Stecker an neues Kabel) und pass auf, nicht das deine  S. zu Fuß laufen muss .



ich weiß ich bin ein Unikat 
aber keine Sorge wegen der Spannung das hatte ein halbes Jahr Zeit sich zu entladen 
aber so wie ich mich kennen packe ich nach dem ersten Testlauf volle kanne rein...


Stefan Payne schrieb:


> 1. kannst nicht mal eben Lüfter tauschen, da  die 'normalen' normal nicht mit 3,5V laufen, was aber für ein Netzteil  notwendig ist.
> 
> 2. Was für ein 750W Delta ists genau?



das ist mir neu^^
klappt das wirklich nicht?

ehm die genaue Bezeichnung ist GPS-740AB A, davor stehen noch ein paar japanische Zeichen, für mehr details siehe Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist allerdings eig. nen ganz billiges aus nem Acer fertigDing 



mmayr schrieb:


> Habe auch vor Kurzem Lüfter getauscht. Den 3. Pin  brauchst echt nicht. Stecks einfach mit den beiden ( + und - ) drauf.  Läuft wie Sau!


 also klappt das, trotz der Einwänder von Stefan Payne?
das ist gut^^
wie befestige ich die denn am Besten? Löten? Oder mit PinRemover die Kabel in den 2 Pin-Stecker reinfuchteln?



mmayr schrieb:


> Ach ja, wie reinigst du denn deine Lüfter? Mit dem Schlagbohrer? Habs  echt noch nie geschafft, einem Lüfter die "Flügel" zu brechen!



das ist eine gute Frage... naja hab das NT einen bekannten zum reinigen gegeben,
der hat dann mit Druckluft seines Amtes gewaltet,
und dabei dummerweise gegen den Luftstrom gereinigt 
und schon waren 3 Stück gehimmelt, hab leider kein Bild


DAEF13 schrieb:


> Es sieht nicht so aus, als wenn der 140mm passt,  guck doch mal auf die Löcher von Lüftergitter und vom Lüfter. Das ist  warscheinlich ein 135mm Modell, wie es ihn in vielen Netzteilen  gibt...



dass habe ich auch schon festgestellt, hatte aber vor das schon iwie hinzubiegen


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Ich reinige meine auch mit Druckluft. 50 Liter Kompressor, AUCH gegen die Hauptdrehrichtung  aber da ist noch nie was passiert!

Naja, damit es ordentlich aussieht mit Pinremover. Ganz klar! Auf dem einem Bild sind ja alle Kabel vom neuen Lüfter Schwarz. Steht da drauf, wo was ist, ich seh nämlich nichts und auf die schnelle hab ich keine Belegung parat ...


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich reinige meine auch mit Drucklöuft. 50 Liter Kompressor, AUCH gegen die Hauptdrehrichtung  aber da ist noch nie was passiert!
> 
> Naja, damit es ordentlich aussieht mit Pinremover. Ganz klar! Auf dem einem Bild sind ja alle Kabel vom neuen Lüfter Schwarz. Steht da drauf, wo was sit, ich seh nämlich nichts und auf die schnelle hab ich keine Belegung parat ...



also auf dem Stecker steht... ein Pfeil, TKG und 2510, sowie eine kleine 13...
also nein   eine Belegung wäre schon sinnvoll... mal googlen..


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Ich hab nun kein schönes Bild gefunden, aber wenn du den Stecker so hälst das die Nasen nach unten stehen und das  Kabel zu dir zeigt:

*Links = Minus Mitte = Plus und Rechts = Tachosignal*


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*



TheRammbock schrieb:


> Ich hab nun kein schönes Bild gefunden, aber wenn du den Stecker so hälst das die Nasen nach unten stehen und das  Kabel zu dir zeigt:
> 
> *Links = Minus Mitte = Plus und Rechts = Tachosignal*



danke^^
also kann ich das rechte einfach ins nichts laufen lassen?
n tipp wie man die Kabel ohne PinRemover raus bzw reinkriegt ?


----------



## TheRammbock (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Bitteschön. 

Jepp, einfach ins leere laufen lassen. EVENTUELL Schrumpfschlauch am Ende rüber, damit wirklich nichts passieren kann ... 

Da reicht ein kleiner Schlitzschraubendreher oder etwas ahnliches. 

Sehr gut in dem Video hier beschrieben, ca. ab der 40´zigsten Sekunde.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/33s6Z3HIF9Q&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/33s6Z3HIF9Q&hl=de_DE&fs=1&rel=0&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> das ist mir neu^^
> klappt das wirklich nicht?


Nein, weil die Anlaufspannung von vielen Netzteilen so derb tief ist.
Wobei ich nicht ausschließen würde, das es nicht auch noch tiefer geht...



KlawWarYoshi schrieb:


> ehm die genaue Bezeichnung ist GPS-740AB A, davor stehen noch ein paar japanische Zeichen, für mehr details siehe Bild
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...s-und-profil-2896-picture44018-nt-details.jpg
> 
> ist allerdings eig. nen ganz billiges aus nem Acer fertigDing


Ganz billig?!
Nicht dein Ernst, oder?!

Ganz ab davon: Brauchst du wirklich 750W und warum nicht gleich das Netzteil austauschen??


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ganz billig?!
> Nicht dein Ernst, oder?!
> 
> Ganz ab davon: Brauchst du wirklich 750W und warum nicht gleich das Netzteil austauschen??



naja ob es billig ist weiß ich nicht 
macht auf mich aber nicht den hochwertigsten eindruck 
und wie besagt war bei einem ACER-oem pc dabei...

habe im PC auch mittlerweile ein anderes
aber wollte das alte endlich mal reparieren


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

Es ist ein recht gutes OEM Netzteil, das äußerlich nicht soo sehr überzeugt, die inneren Werte aber schon.

Es dürfte mit dem ASUS U-75HA entsprechen.
Nicht das effizienteste, aber Welligkeit ist sehr gut, die Spannungen listet Gabe leider nicht soo direkt.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Netzteil-lüfter austauschen*

So das Wohl des Netzteils liegt jetzt in deinen Händen Stefan


----------

